# intercooler setup for 2002 tt quattro 180hp?



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

I am installing new exhaust this weekend and plan to go stage 2 unitronic next week. Then I have heard that I will need to upgrade the intercooler. Csn I use the cheap ones like the jetta guys use from taco taco on ebay? Which intercooler under 250$ can I bolt right up to my car? I do not plan to go past stage 2 so I figured I will not need the greatest intercooler in the world. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

To be honest thats what I was going to do, I was planning on getting the CXRacing one for my Stage 2 225 its the last support mod I need


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

From what I understand the 225 has a different intercooler setup than the 180 quattro. I am not sure but I have heard some people saying the sensor dosent fit on some intercoolers. I want to be sure my sensor will fit, or knkw exactly how to make it fit.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

The 180q has completely different piping than the 225. For 250 you not find anything close to bolt on. I bought this one I will link. Fit is good you will however need to delete your headlight washers


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> The 180q has completely different piping than the 225. For 250 you not find anything close to bolt on. I bought this one I will link. Fit is good you will however need to delete your headlight washers


http://m.ebay.com/itm/251299478631?nav=SEARCH


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response j smith. I thought that the smic on our cars was the same as the mk4 jetta smic. It looks the same so I thought I may able to use one that fits on those cars. Also I do not plan to spend quite that much. I will keep it in kind if I cannot find another though.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not only is our side mount different the piping for a.jetta/golf will not fit behind our bumper


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Also I can save you trouble....that is the cheapest bolt on option


----------



## MoarLowATC (Sep 23, 2013)

I used a cheap core and then bought some silicone fittings and a few 90 degree pipes and made mine to follow the stock 180 routing. Looks really stealth and almost nobody spots it which I like.


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

Moar are you talking about side or front mount? If side, what size was it so that you could fit it into the same spot as the stock smic? J smith, looking at the maintenance manuals and oem replacement intercoolers I see that the mk4 jetta and 180 q tt have the same size/shape intercooler. Are you saying it is definitely not interchangeable though?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Different mounting points and inlet/outlet orientations.


----------



## MoarLowATC (Sep 23, 2013)

I did a front mount. I had two weld a pipe to make it up and through the hole to the throttle body and then weld in a mount for the map sensor.


----------



## MoarLowATC (Sep 23, 2013)

I just happen to have the bumper off if you want to see how it looks


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

That would amazing. Do you have pics of the stock one also?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

MoarLowATC said:


> I did a front mount. I had two weld a pipe to make it up and through the hole to the throttle body and then weld in a mount for the map sensor.


This...by the time you get some welding done you could have just purchased the about linked unit.


If you have the tools and skills to.weld you might get it done a bit cheaper


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

You are seeming more and more wise j smith. I called 5 different audi performance techs today and the bottom line is that the other 1.8t aftermarket smic's almost fit but the inlet angles are different. I may need to just run my stage 2 tune gently while I save up for the 500$ fmic you mentioned. How difficult was the install?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

battletoad1988 said:


> You are seeming more and more wise j smith. I called 5 different audi performance techs today and the bottom line is that the other 1.8t aftermarket smic's almost fit but the inlet angles are different. I may need to just run my stage 2 tune gently while I save up for the 500$ fmic you mentioned. How difficult was the install?


Hardest part is removing the bumper other than that it is real basic.

The fit is good.

Keep in mind you need to remove your head light washers (I never used mine anyways)

If you hit some snags pm me.

FYI im not all that wise I just own the same car as you went threw all this already lol


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

Does that cx kit come with instructions? Do all the sensors plug right in? Also, I did not know that I had headlight washers, maybe because mine is the base version I don't.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

battletoad1988 said:


> Does that cx kit come with instructions? Do all the sensors plug right in? Also, I did not know that I had headlight washers, maybe because mine is the base version I don't.


All the sensors plug in. No instructions but in all honesty its so easy if need instructions you might want a shop to install it.

I can take some pics of install for you if you end up going that route


----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

I should be fine I do most of my own work so it looks like I'll be saving up for the cx kit, thanks for all the help guys. Do you know if that cx kit would work good if I ever upgraded to a k04?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

battletoad1988 said:


> I should be fine I do most of my own work so it looks like I'll be saving up for the cx kit, thanks for all the help guys. Do you know if that cx kit would work good if I ever upgraded to a k04?


The intercooler core isnt the best ever made it is bar and plate though as well as rather large. The quality really is not bad either. If you ask me more than enough ko4 or hybrid. If you go that far with mods throw some water/meth at in and your in the money.

Pm me your email and will send you pics of the install and few upgrades I did that are well worth the extra 60 bucks


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's a link to a writeup I did on a FMIC from ebay. 27x7x2.7 :thumbup:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=990993&p=5774097&hilit=fmic+write+up#p5774097


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Here's a link to a writeup I did on a FMIC from ebay. 27x7x2.7
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=990993&p=5774097&hilit=fmic+write+up#p5774097


He has a 180q though, so basically none of that is relevant


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I used this to connect the throttle body to the cxr kit much cleaner. FYI these are genuine samco hoses this kit sells for like over 200 on a tuning site that advertises on here lol. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-VW-...se-Kit-Pipe-/201195934579?hash=item2ed8365373


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

You will need to cut down the throttle body hose a bit and you will need a hose joiner 

I used this one it gives you some ports for water/meth down the line and its the same price as a regular one.

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/turbo-piping/iat-installation-p-1231.html


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

And some pics of the install. 

This should be enough to figure it out


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## battletoad1988 (May 11, 2015)

Dang thanks a lot guys, now I will know exactly what to do when I get the intercooler, started saving already, much appreciated


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

No problem.

Because I know you dying to drop another 200 bones you should replace your charge pipe and hose that connects to the pancake pipe with these.
http://www.quirkparts.com/oe-volkswagen/06a145731d

http://store.034motorsport.com/turbo-outlet-to-pancake-tube-silicone-hose-1-8t-mk4-vw.html

Here is why
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(Turbo-outlet-to-pancake)-Safe-to-use-sealer
Might as well do it wile your in there


----------

